# Saw a big buck Tonight



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I was driving home from work around 11:30 pm, was driving down rt 207 thru deer creek wild life area..I saw something standing in the road in the distance , so I slowed down..I came up on the biggest non typical I have ever seen, including magazines..Huge drop tines, antlers growing everywhere, I was shaking looking at this deer. He finally strolled off, less than two miles down the rd I came up on two ten pointers standing in the rd..I am ready for gun season!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, they will diapear by gun season. But then they will reapear right after gun season! Man drop tines, that would be great!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never got a drop tine buck in my years and have only seen a few of them. I got one on my place a few years back that had a drop tine early on but broke it off at the beam. I had a dandy one around that sport a palmated drop tine. I never got a chance at him that year. The next July he got hit on the road right in front of my house. They are out there but as H2O said they have quite a knack for disappearing.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

I have not personally taken a buck with drop tines but my brother took a really nice buck with multiple drop tines with a shotgun a few years ago in our hunting area. Still hoping to get an opportunity on one during my hunting career.


----------

